# [2010] Miramar Resort & Spa in Puerto Vallarta



## KWH (Feb 22, 2010)

Does anyone have information on the "Grand Miramar Resort & Spa" in the Conchas Chinas section of Puerto Vallarta.  It is under construction high on the hillside on the southern side of PV.  Also, information on their marketing/rental company Luxury Vallarta Rentals with a Laredo, Texas address?

In November 2009 my wife and I purchased a "fractional ownership" in a studio unit for four weeks per year at $15,000.  We paid approx. $7,000 for 25% down, closing costs, and Luxury Vallarta Rentals membership on our Mastercard.  Other provisions in the "binding letter of intent" include the guaranteed resale of our New Orleans timeshare for $17,000 net to us in 90 days (now overdue), and the rental of our Miramar weeks for a period of 5 years at $1,200 per week, or $4,800 annually net to us.

Before I pay the balance due of +$11,000 in March (next month) I want to know if these outfits are legit.  If not, should I contact PROFECO, Mastercard, or hire a lawyer in Mexico to recover as much as I can and get the contacts cancelled?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tdemo1 (Feb 23, 2010)

We toured in early December and there was alot of action occurring around the resort.  The pools were being filled and planters putting in flowers. They were preparing for a Dec 15th openning. We were offered a one bedroom for 4 weeks a year for the same amount you paid.  It sounded too good to be true so we did not buy in.  Since my visit the only info I could gather here on Tug, was some type of connection with Belaire - currently being developed in the PV Marina....it is taking some time for that development.  I would be cautious with the forwarding of the remaining amount.  I would give them a call to find out the delay in the sale of your other unit and make payment contingent on them clearing up their side first....just a suggestion.  Hope it works out......it was a beautiful property.  Cheers

PS take a look at post #214 in Heard of "M" resorts in Puerto Vallarta (I dont think M stands for Miramar....but the 214 post does refer to it)


----------



## jenner (Mar 24, 2010)

*Can not get my refund even though I cancelled within five days*

Well I waited until the inventory manager emailed to inform me we could not get a refund on our deposit of over $12,000 before writing. WE signed on March 18th faxed in our cancellation on March 21st. confirmed fax. WE couriered our signatures from Canada on Monday March 22, with a confirmed receipt.
Grand Miramar is informing us we cannot cancel as we had signed a satisfactory letter. I guess I need to hire a lawyer now, another expense on top of all the phone calls to Mexico, courier, the stress of realizing we had been lied to.
They promised to sell three of our timeshares for $32,000. give us $8000 in rental income for 2010 and another five years. Which meant we would be making money. Now after reading this forum and talking to a few people I realize we were very gullible. If anyone has any other ideas please let me know. I have already contacted Profeco by email. And they have responded to my email asking me to work it out with Grand Miramar before they will get involved. Please ideas please!!


----------



## Blondie (Mar 24, 2010)

I believe I have read here that Profeco must be contacted within a year? Not positive but if the OP has that intent, do not wait...


----------



## judy23 (Mar 25, 2010)

I am sure you will contact your credit card company and dispute the charge as well. I would also be more aggressive with Profeco. .


----------



## easyrider (Mar 25, 2010)

We were there at the begining of Feb 2010 and it looked as if things were being built. They were still selling these units at this time. There were many workers at the top of the hill. 

The penthouse was really something with the best views in PV.


----------



## eakhat (Mar 26, 2010)

*Contact credit card company*

A few years ago, we had a dispute with another company in Mexico.  We cancelled within the five days.  We contacted our credit card company and sent our proof of cancellation to them.  The credit card company took care of everything, and we got our $5000 deposit back.  Good luck!


----------



## Canuckster (Mar 30, 2010)

*Grand Miramar*



jenner said:


> Well I waited until the inventory manager emailed to inform me we could not get a refund on our deposit of over $12,000 before writing. WE signed on March 18th faxed in our cancellation on March 21st. confirmed fax. WE couriered our signatures from Canada on Monday March 22, with a confirmed receipt.
> Grand Miramar is informing us we cannot cancel as we had signed a satisfactory letter. I guess I need to hire a lawyer now, another expense on top of all the phone calls to Mexico, courier, the stress of realizing we had been lied to.
> They promised to sell three of our timeshares for $32,000. give us $8000 in rental income for 2010 and another five years. Which meant we would be making money. Now after reading this forum and talking to a few people I realize we were very gullible. If anyone has any other ideas please let me know. I have already contacted Profeco by email. And they have responded to my email asking me to work it out with Grand Miramar before they will get involved. Please ideas please!!




Profeco's phone #  in PV is 225-0000, ask for Ricardo Lancaster - he is the only one who speaks/understands english...he will need ALL your documentation. You have 5 business days to rescind the deal...I believe The Belaire, Grand Miramar and the Embarcadero Pacifico (near the marina) are run by a group of bandits!! Stay away!!


----------



## acaseyc (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone know why the Grand Miramar and the developer's  websites are not responding?????


----------



## jrsmith43 (May 20, 2010)

*Luxury Vallarta Rentals*



tdemo1 said:


> We toured in early December and there was alot of action occurring around the resort.  The pools were being filled and planters putting in flowers. They were preparing for a Dec 15th openning. We were offered a one bedroom for 4 weeks a year for the same amount you paid.  It sounded too good to be true so we did not buy in.  Since my visit the only info I could gather here on Tug, was some type of connection with Belaire - currently being developed in the PV Marina....it is taking some time for that development.  I would be cautious with the forwarding of the remaining amount.  I would give them a call to find out the delay in the sale of your other unit and make payment contingent on them clearing up their side first....just a suggestion.  Hope it works out......it was a beautiful property.  Cheers
> 
> PS take a look at post #214 in Heard of "M" resorts in Puerto Vallarta (I dont think M stands for Miramar....but the 214 post does refer to it)



Check the address of the rental company in Laredo Texas on Goggle maps in the street mode, it is in a house in a housing development. I think it is a front for Miramar, there is no listing of that businesses in Laradeo  Texas.


----------



## jrsmith43 (May 20, 2010)

jrsmith43 said:


> Check the address of the rental company in Laredo Texas on Goggle maps in the street mode, it is in a house in a housing development. I think it is a front for Miramar, there is no listing of that businesses in Laradeo  Texas.


 The rep. for Vallarta Rentals works for Miramar.


----------



## TimeShare Junky (May 22, 2010)

KWH said:


> Does anyone have information on the "Grand Miramar Resort & Spa" in the Conchas Chinas section of Puerto Vallarta.  It is under construction high on the hillside on the southern side of PV.  Also, information on their marketing/rental company Luxury Vallarta Rentals with a Laredo, Texas address?
> 
> In November 2009 my wife and I purchased a "fractional ownership" in a studio unit for four weeks per year at $15,000.  We paid approx. $7,000 for 25% down, closing costs, and Luxury Vallarta Rentals membership on our Mastercard.  Other provisions in the "binding letter of intent" include the guaranteed resale of our New Orleans timeshare for $17,000 net to us in 90 days (now overdue), and the rental of our Miramar weeks for a period of 5 years at $1,200 per week, or $4,800 annually net to us.
> 
> Before I pay the balance due of +$11,000 in March (next month) I want to know if these outfits are legit.  If not, should I contact PROFECO, Mastercard, or hire a lawyer in Mexico to recover as much as I can and get the contacts cancelled?  Any help would be appreciated.



Sorry, I dont think you will see a nickle. The contract means nothing, only a way for you to delay a complaint to the american Credit card co., there is also a time limitation. Profeco should also be responding to you and not saying you need to try first. That is why you are contacting them. I lost money in Belaire and have reservation about buying timeshares in PV.


----------



## scamtoo (Jun 5, 2010)

KWH said:


> Does anyone have information on the "Grand Miramar Resort & Spa" in the Conchas Chinas section of Puerto Vallarta.  It is under construction high on the hillside on the southern side of PV.  Also, information on their marketing/rental company Luxury Vallarta Rentals with a Laredo, Texas address?
> 
> In November 2009 my wife and I purchased a "fractional ownership" in a studio unit for four weeks per year at $15,000.  We paid approx. $7,000 for 25% down, closing costs, and Luxury Vallarta Rentals membership on our Mastercard.  Other provisions in the "binding letter of intent" include the guaranteed resale of our New Orleans timeshare for $17,000 net to us in 90 days (now overdue), and the rental of our Miramar weeks for a period of 5 years at $1,200 per week, or $4,800 annually net to us.
> 
> Before I pay the balance due of +$11,000 in March (next month) I want to know if these outfits are legit.  If not, should I contact PROFECO, Mastercard, or hire a lawyer in Mexico to recover as much as I can and get the contacts cancelled?  Any help would be appreciated.



We signed up @ Miramar in April, 2010. We are out Approx $13,000 on Credit Card, and signed promissory Note $30,000 due in June 2010. We get no response from Miramar or LVR/Max Martinez.

 Have contacted Attorney General, Secretary of State, R.E. Comm. of Texas, and they have "0" information on LVR/Max Martinez Also contacted Chamber of Commerce, Laredo and BBB in Austin Texas; again "0" information on either. Have contacted US Consulate in Puerto Vallarta. They responded with a few websites re Mexico Tourism. We contacted them over a week ago, and so far no response!!! I guess there is little US Consulate can do.

Friend of mine living in Texas visited the Lima Loop address(Residential Home not Commercial) for LVR/Max Martinez, and a lady speaking poor English answered, and stated all mail was forwarded to Mexico!!!!!!

I have filed complaint with BBB, and Attorney General, Texas. Am disputing all charges with my credit card company!!!

We have now retained an attorney here at home giving notice of cancellation of contract and promissory note. This is another $500 expense.

Sorry that I"m unable to respond with good news!!!!!

Have you has any success since your last posting?


----------



## scamtoo (Jun 5, 2010)

*Luxury Vallarta Grand Miramar*



scamtoo said:


> : Our experience with Luxury Vallarta
> 
> We signed up @ Miramar in April, 2010. We are out Approx $13,000 on Credit Card, and signed promissory Note $30,000 due in June 2010. We get no response from Miramar or LVR/Max Martinez.
> 
> ...


----------



## ndrichie (Jun 24, 2010)

*Grand Miramar Scam*

Anyone reading here should also go to this blog:

http://www.puertovallarta.net/forum/search.php

type in Grand Miramar and you will find out how many people are having problems with both Grand Miramar and Luxuray Vallarta Rentals

this link may take you directly there:

http://www.puertovallarta.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17292&highlight=grand+miramar

4 peaple that have never been paid their "guaranteed rental money" or "guarnteed timeshare liquidation"

7 people (including me) that cancelled within 5 days as required by The Mexican Consumer Protection Law but Miramar is trying to say they can't.


----------



## ndrichie (Aug 30, 2010)

*Grand Miramar Scam Update*

I am happy to report that after hiring a lawyer, we were able to cancel our contract with Grand Miramar sent to us in writing (we did cancel within the 5 day period but GM tried to say we couldn't, thus the lawyer involvement), so Bank of America is not requiring payment and BoA refunded all money. Technically, GM is supposed to refund BoA today, but they were "slow on funds" last month when they were supposed to refund the money then, so who knows.

www.hernandezojeda.com

I highly recommend him!!!


----------



## Janet Mitchell (Jan 26, 2011)

delete for private message



KWH said:


> Does anyone have information on the "Grand Miramar Resort & Spa" in the Conchas Chinas section of Puerto Vallarta.  It is under construction high on the hillside on the southern side of PV.  Also, information on their marketing/rental company Luxury Vallarta Rentals with a Laredo, Texas address?
> 
> In November 2009 my wife and I purchased a "fractional ownership" in a studio unit for four weeks per year at $15,000.  We paid approx. $7,000 for 25% down, closing costs, and Luxury Vallarta Rentals membership on our Mastercard.  Other provisions in the "binding letter of intent" include the guaranteed resale of our New Orleans timeshare for $17,000 net to us in 90 days (now overdue), and the rental of our Miramar weeks for a period of 5 years at $1,200 per week, or $4,800 annually net to us.
> 
> Before I pay the balance due of +$11,000 in March (next month) I want to know if these outfits are legit.  If not, should I contact PROFECO, Mastercard, or hire a lawyer in Mexico to recover as much as I can and get the contacts cancelled?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## blogsdon (Feb 10, 2011)

*Miramar P.V. Mexico*

These people are not to be trusted!!  We were there two days ago and thought if it is too good to be true, it usually is. Hire a lawyer, contest your charge. These are sleazy people, do NOT trust them one bit!


----------



## blogsdon (Feb 10, 2011)

*Miramar P.V. Mexico*

Do you find it interesting that the ONLY positive posts for this outfit come from their employees. There are NO satisfied customers!!  This is a scam, stay away, far away.


----------



## DAC13 (Mar 8, 2011)

*They are still scamming people*

They seem to use two main tactics, either they offer to refer you to a broker who will sell your timeshare to pay off most of your new timeshare, or they offer to refer you to a broker who will pay you a huge rental amount for 5-10 years for the weeks you have bought from them. And this is the personal broker who does all the work for the sales person/manager on his timeshares. Someone he has worked with for years. Of course no sale is ever made and no rent money is ever paid to people. They use horrendous fake front companies and guarantee letters that do not guarantee anything. And of course they want a huge down payment on a credit card. I have even seen reports of them depleting checking accounts form people who said "NO" who gave them a debit card instead of a credit card. 

I would hire a lawyer and would not expect to see any money from these scam artists.


----------



## brucecz (Mar 12, 2011)

WE did the tour and got 4,000 pesos and seeing their pitch was similar to the Belaires we were not temped.  We did 2 tours for 6,000 pesos each and one was for a unbuilt resort that reminded of the Belaire as they were going to build a airport and also build their own Malecon near Bucerus?. 
We also did one at the Mayan. 

We check then out for maybe doing exchanges in to them and for the money and the :hysterical: contest and then go back to our  Lindo Mar in PV.

We wish the people luck. 

Send paperwork needed to cancel by Certified mail in five days or less to the resort and Profeco and then contact your credit card company asap as we did along with a copy of the paperwork sent to the Bellaire and got our sample package $6,000 back.

Bruce


----------



## Dos7940 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Run from the Miramar*

We signed up for the same deal.  Luckily we got cold feet and went up the next day and backed out of the deal.  We almost got in fight with one fo the supervisors.  We then went downtown to a Mexican off that handles that kind of stuff.  They wrote a letter for us.  To do the deal, we opened a Bank of America credit card, which we were able to close.  Other than the cost of FedEx the letter to them to cancel the deal, it didn't cost us anything.

Good luck


----------



## Wilgii (Apr 13, 2011)

My wife and I were scammed in August of 2010.  Trying hard now to get our money back.  GM never went through with their agreement of buying out our Cabo timeshare and paying us $5600 per year rent.  We got the BofA credit cards at GM and paid a balance within 90 days as Royal Sun Resales and Millenium Timeshare Escrow (more scams) were calling and emailing us.  We finally woke up when they asked us to pay escrow upfront.  We have never heard from them again.  The deal was too good to be true.


----------



## WeLovePV (May 10, 2011)

*Grand Miramar timeshare presentation - we emerged as one of the 75 percent*

After fending off for several days multiple OPCs that work the streets of PV, we succumbed to an offer that was worked up to $500.  (Later, a person that arrived for a TS presentation there as we were all done and leaving who announced to everyone within earshot that he'd been promised a gift of $1,000 to come.)  For pre-qual questions,the OPC asked us how old we are, whether we are timeshare owners, have financial difficulties, are married to each other, have credit cards with us, and are afraid of heights (of all things).

On the appointed hour of the morning, we met our taxi, not knowing where we were headed.  The taxi took us to the Concha China area and then up a wandering, often steep road through an upscale PV neighborhood where we arrived at a small resort condo hotel that is still half under construction and is cleverly shoehorned onto a property with a great view of the ocean which is just a couple of miles away.

We were seated and offered drinks upon arriving.  We were asked to show ID and credit cards and to fill out questionnaires to disclose who we are, that we have $15k in credit cards, and that we are available for four hours (never mind the 90 min. previously mentioned so often).  

The next thing that happened was yet another person came over and went over another curious and interesting questionnaire. That questionnaire listed more than a dozen things that we had to sign off on that we would forego our "gift" if we raised them as objections.  The list of non-allowed objections included:  that we're not afraid of heights, that we're OK buying property that is nowhere near a beach, that we're OK buying property in Mexico, that we're financially able to put the amount on our credit card, that we're not in need of anyone else to help us make a purchase decision, that we're OK with the idea of purchasing a property in pre-construction mode, that we don't have family problems, that we're OK with the resort contacting other area hotels (in case we're serial TS gift scammers) ... and the list went on.  We signed that paper too.  I have to admit, there were some really good objections listed and it kinda made me think about them.  Funny they'd give them right to us first thing!

We were then introduced to our sales person and lead off to where we'd finally get breakfast, but not before being abruptly asked by one of the previous people where the presentation was we'd gone to ... I guess thyat was done to possibly "catch us" off guard in case we really were serial TS gift scammers.  (Jimmy Buffett was right in his song Banana Republics ... "you know that you cannot trust them, they know they can't trust you")

On our way down to breakfast we took the elevator down several floors.  (The resort is built on a hillside.)  On the way from the elevator to the restaurant area, three housekeeping personnel leisurely walked passed us.  Besides them, the sales person and the chef, the resort seemed deserted in the restaurant and pool areas and the rest of it except where we'd entered. (Don Henley was right in Boys of Summer ... "nobody on the beach, I feel it in the air, summer's out of reach, empty lake, empty streets, the sun goes down alone)

We ordered breakfast and answered our sales person's questions about vacations, our other timeshare units, things we like to do, etc.  After an hour or so, another local-looking "family" sat at a nearby table with another sales person.  They didn't seem to be interacting as much as we were, but it did make the restaurant seem less empty.

Once we got done with breakfast, the real TS presentation started.  Here's what I found interesting and curious about how they pitch their units:  We're pitched a four-week package, told how the resort is "affiliated" with a lot of name-brand travel companies (II, various high-end hotels, etc.) and yet how it's not a timeshare; it's a fractional ownership something-or-other.  We're told we can get great prices for high-end hotels in US cities, for airfare, and we can trade for cruises.  We're told about this company called GDS (Global Distribution System or something like that).  We're told not to stay at that resort, really, but we're encouraged to exchange and/or rent out our units.  We're shown us how much we'll get from renting, how we can eat and drink our maintenance fees, how we don't owe maintenance fees if we don't use the resort, and how the weekly fees for the studio, 1-BR, 2-BR, 3-BR and penthouse are all the same price.  We're told that the rental program and prices are guaranteed for five years.  Another time we're told they're guaranteed for ten years.  We're told we can get free facials, massages and spa services when we stay there and that we'll get free transfers to and from the airport, to and from the beach and other locations.  Based on the figures we're shown, the price for the four weeks in the studio is either $15k or $20k.  We're never specifically informed about the exact amount of the annual maintenance fee or about what its expected price will be going forward.  We were shown a figure of around $600.  My guess is that is what the MF is for each week for the studio.  So I'm thinking if I use or rent the four weeks, the MF will be $2400 each year.  We're told that everything we're being told will be in writing, in black and white,and guaranteed in the contract.  

After getting through the central portion of presentation, I realize that this place is not for me.  When I asked about where they get people to rent studio units for nearly $400 per day, we're told that they know how to do this, just like I know how to do my type of work.  When I ask again, I'm told that people buy travel packages where 30% goes to the airline and 70% goes to the property, of which a hefty percent goes to owners.  Again, I ask where they get the people to buy those things and again I'm told they know how to do that part, just like I know how to do my type of work. The sales person doesn't look like they really know what they're talking about when I hear this, so I give up trying on that one.  When I ask them if they are so good at getting that kind of money for their lodging, why on earth do they want to sell to me to get me involved, the sales person shows me how much money they can make selling all of the units and compares it to the money I'm told I can make renting units.  I point out what a great deal that is for the developer, and the sales person seems pleased that I, at least, get that concept.  Full of doubts about getting involved with renting, dealing with them to get money for renting the units I'm being offered, not to mention still being unsure about the price and MF, I realize very deeply that this place isn't for me.  

Somewhere in there, the sales person tells us that 75% of the people don't buy, but 25% of the people do purchase.  "It's all a numbers game," we're told - again, very curious and interesting info to be told by the sales person.  I'm thinking that I want to be like most people.  They are the ones that don't purchase.

One final curious and interesting thing occurs when I ask if I can see the units.  The sales person asks me this question:  Would seeing the units change your mind about purchasing?  I'm astounded at the kind gesture this question is coming from a sales person, who essentialy is saying that if I forego a tour, I'm off the hook and pretty much finished for today.  So I wisely say no.  From there it's more back and forth with questions and talk from the sales person about talking to the supervisor.  When the sales person comes back, there's no supervisor in tow or instead, only a list of some distressed (foreclosure) units at even better prices that are only good for a few hours.  After a few more questions from the sales person and some back and forth, we're told that we'd be signed out and free to go (after nearly four hours from arriving).  We get up and work our way back to the front door.  We get our "gift" and then try to get taxi that knows the way to this out of the way place.  Not many taxis do, but the front desk people help out and eventually a taxi comes to get us.  

While we're waiting, a guy comes up to me and asks me what I think about the place.  I tell him it's a nice resort but we didn't buy.  He then tells me he's from a large US city in a state next to mine.  He tells me he bought a unit and then walks away.  Three second later another person asks me if I'd like to reconsider purchasing there.  I say I appreciate it but no thanks.

Four hours and we didn't get to see the units.  We never really knew how much it was to get one of them.  We also didn't know what the maintenance fees are or how to use the GDS system, whether the place works on fixed weeks, floating weeks or points.  We heard a lot about renting our units, but not how people get set up to rent at those high prices.

I'm just glad they didn't list on their objection list having problems understanding how everything really works, wondering about the winding up and down road to and from the place, and if the place is just not for me.

If I had $15k to spend on timeshares, I'd not likely choose that place.  I'll check on it as the years go by to see if the prices triple once they finish construction.  I came away unconvinced and ended up as one of the 75% who didn't buy at the beautiful Grand Miramar resort.


----------



## hobyhaus (Jun 2, 2011)

*Question to your report*

We were there in March and they were building like crazy 6 days a week?  It sounds like they have slowed down or stopped?  When were you there?  You had an intersting experience.  Thanks


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 2, 2011)

WeLovePV said:


> … I have to admit, there were some really good objections listed and it kinda made me think about them.  *Funny they'd give them right to us first thing!*
> …
> One final curious and interesting thing occurs when I ask if I can see the units.  The sales person asks me this question:  Would seeing the units change your mind about purchasing?  I'm astounded at the kind gesture this question is coming from a sales person, who essentialy is saying that if I forego a tour, I'm off the hook and pretty much finished for today.



It's a sales tactic known as "isolating the objection".  It's a strategy that is used to get down to the real reason why someone doesn't want to make a purchase.  Anyone in sales, which I have done, experiences the situation where someone isn't agreeing to the proposition, but doesn't want to express the real reason why not.  So the prospect keeps coming up with reasons why they are saying "no".  As a sales person, you then work around that problem, and then they person comes up with another reason, and you work around that one and they come up with another one.

What they're doing is trying to eliminate those stalling reasons for not buying.  With the first piece of paper, they're putting you in a position where you can't raise those as reasons why you don't want to buy or can't buy.  So when you say "No", you will have to come out with the real reasons why you don't want to purchase, and they can then go to work on those.

In the second case - which it sounds like came after you had already said "no" - the question commits you to getting more serious about buying if you agree to view the unit; it's an opening to get a crack in your decision not to buy.  You were wise to say "no", because a skilled sales person can use that as a wedge to get to rethink your decision.


----------



## DAC13 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Good luck with these scammers*

Do not pay. They tried to scam us in March 2011 and it took over 3 months to get a full credit on our 2 credit cards. I do not believe even the promise of added weeks is legit from them as they always want you to book through them instead of RCI etc. Not to mention that I am not sure how you close on a property that is still under construction?????

They are total scam artists on the resell of timeshares or the rent of your units. They are running though some shell company in Kansas or Florida they just keep closing it down and coming out under a new name. Sometimes with the same executive. They kept sending us a letter of guarantee that did not really guarantee anything. I kept asking for a schedule of payments including amounts and dates over the next decade and they just would not do it so we cancelled before we left the resort on our way home because the contract says you need to cancel in person. PROFECO says you do not have to, but they were helpful. I believe the only reason we got a refund is that we cancelled within the 5 business days beginning the next business day after the sale. We still had to fight like crazy with our MC. The AMEX was much easier.

We stayed there for 2-3 days after we signed toward the end of our vacation. The resort is a pig in a dress too. The elevators are a cheap joke and the light switches are 3 feet off the ground and in places that you would not do if you were legit like inside the showers. Each unit has its own hot water. It is like they are building these for separate sale and not as a resort at all. The shuttle service runs sporadically and does not run with lame excuses. The internet connection is only accessible with high tech range extended equipment most of the time. They do not want you to check them out. They want you to sigh and then be distracted while the 5 days go by and not cancel until it is too late. My guess is when they are finally built they will sell them as condos or abandon the resort leaving everyone holding the bag.

Know your rights under the PROFECO website and read their brochure on your rights there are several illegal clauses in this contract.


----------



## Loggie (Feb 14, 2012)

M .... Miramar .... Mondavi .... and now Grand Miramar are all the same place.

They are desperate for sales.  We were there on Sunday for a tour there was only one other couple touring the place.  There was also only one couple that was staying there.

They are showing the same units that they showed before when it was called all of the other names.

Under no circumstances should you tour the place.  When you are there they make you sign a paper that says that if you lie anywhere during the presentation you will not receive the gifts that were promised to you.  We were promised 5000 pesos ... of course during the "final numbers"  the closer said that my husband lied to him, he of course did not.  Luckily, we had received 3000 pesos upfront "from our guy on the street."  The so called resort did give us 50 pesos to get us to the Malecon.


----------



## SteveH (Feb 17, 2012)

*Scarry place*

We did the tour back in Jan, 2011.  Our sales agent told us that the owner ran a concrete business back in the US.  Yikes, I was afraid we might have bad dreams about 'concrete boots' for the rest of our holiday.  We managed to make it through this grueling experience and received our $500, but in truth I think this may have been our last tour in Mexico.  I think my cut off point has moved to $1K.  To top it off, the guy arranging our taxi back to town wanted to set us up for a tour of another resort north of Bucerias for the next day.  
No thank you!
Steve


----------



## DJDon (Feb 24, 2012)

*Grand Miramar Scam*

They are a TOTAL scam.  Do not give them another cent.  Contact PROFECO for sure.  We bought there ONLY because they said they would purchase our two timeshares or refund our money within 60 days. (Oct 2011) Guess what?  No sale of timeshares.  No refund.  We are disputing with Amex.  There are hundreds of people they have scammed.  Run, don't walk.  If you wish to contact me, email me at donjasp@gmail.com


----------

